# Allergies???



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

hey everyone,
my little monster has been itching alot lately and shes happen to be losing hair on her leg . i was wondering if it could possibly be allergies. Ive been feeding her Nutrish by rachel ray, but shes transitioning to Evo right now hoping that would help. I also have been adding Vita-Derm by Vets Best as well as using their shampoo that treats dogs with inching or allergies. I was wondering if anyone else's pit is doing the same since its summertime (its her first summer and shell be 1yrs old next month)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley always gets all itchy in summer time too. The insides of his back legs and the webbing of his toes gets all red and itchy from allergies. He's allergic to a few types of grass so we have to make sure he doesn't go through bad stuff, and keep all the weeds outta the yard.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue Reef said:


> hey everyone,
> my little monster has been itching alot lately and shes happen to be losing hair on her leg . i was wondering if it could possibly be allergies. Ive been feeding her Nutrish by rachel ray, but shes transitioning to Evo right now hoping that would help. I also have been adding Vita-Derm by Vets Best as well as using their shampoo that treats dogs with inching or allergies. I was wondering if anyone else's pit is doing the same since its summertime (its her first summer and shell be 1yrs old next month)


Kangol is 5 and VERY allergic to grasses and other things. I give him 2 Benadryl everyday, but I am taking him to his vet today for his yearly allergy shots. He has always had sensitive skin and some summers are worse than others, this being one of them. His shots usually clear up those itchy red bumps in 24 hours. The best way to tell if it is an allergy is looking at the base of the tail underneath near their butt. If that is red then she is probably having an allergic reaction and you might want to take her to her vet to see if they can give her a shot and antihistamine. 
Good luck and hope she feels better. Also, I always rub* triple antibiotic ointment and Aveeno anti-itch cream for allergies and eczema with oatmeal complex* on Kangol's tummy. It helps tremendously! If any hot spots occur I wash them with *Sulfodene * and its always a good idea to use hypoallergenic shampoo and oatmeal shampoo for sensitive skin!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can try benadryl for 5-7 days and see if that works. The proper dose for Benadryll is 
1 mg per 1 pound of body weight. The adult tabs come in 25mg pills so if you have a 50lbs dog I would do 2 pill 2 times a day. Deb likes lower doses I have always done 1 mg per 1 lb because that is the recommended amount. Either way Benadryl is a safe drug, your dog may be a little sleepy but they will get use to it and be back to normal. If this does not help in a week then you are looking at maybe something food related but this is a good starting point. Allergies are really bad this time of year, good luck.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i hope it isnt mange... is there anyway that we could get a picture? that way we can get a better idea of what it looks like and in turn also give you a better analysis. 

i didnt think that a dog could lose hair due to allergies, this is the first i have heard about it. is his skin dry? i know that dry sensitive skin can cause your dog to lose more hair than normal and the hot summer heat will cause your dog to shed more as well bkuz it is his way of staying cool. besides the panting thing. 

this is my 2 cents but im thinking you should get him checked out. and get us those pictures so we can see what exactly you are talking about.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

fortyfootelf said:


> i hope it isnt mange... is there anyway that we could get a picture? that way we can get a better idea of what it looks like and in turn also give you a better analysis.
> 
> i didnt think that a dog could lose hair due to allergies, this is the first i have heard about it. is his skin dry? i know that dry sensitive skin can cause your dog to lose more hair than normal and the hot summer heat will cause your dog to shed more as well bkuz it is his way of staying cool. besides the panting thing.
> 
> this is my 2 cents but im thinking you should get him checked out. and get us those pictures so we can see what exactly you are talking about.


Seasonal Allergy Symptoms

Seasonal allergies occur for three or four weeks during the spring and fall, and then disappear on their own. Seasonal allergy symptoms include:

* Sneezing
* Coughing
* Watery eyes
* Parasite Allergies

Parasite allergies include allergies to flea and tick bites, which may worsen in the summer season. Symptoms include:

* Itching
* Chewing
* Biting of the tail, stomach and inner legs
* Inflammation
** Hair loss
*
Food Allergies

Food allergies result from an ingredient in the food affecting the dog's immune system.

Food allergy symptoms include:

* Diarrhea
* Vomiting
* Itchy skin
* Excessive scratching
* Hot spots and skin infections
* Chronic or recurrent ear infections
** Hair loss
*
Contact Allergies

Contact allergies result from a part of the dog's exterior body coming into contact with something.

Symptoms of contact allergies in dogs include:

* Hives
* Rashes
* Blisters
* Darkening or thickening of the skin


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

good to know. is he loosing like patches of hair or just more than usual?
have you given your dog benadryl to see if it stops or not?


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks everyone for your input, i dont believe it is mange but from the looks of everyone's story it seems to be either my grass or maybe food allergies (excessive scratching). i have tried benedryl to get her to sleep during time when she has severe diarreha at 4-5am. ill try it for a couple of days and see if it improves and see if i can get her checked too. thanks again


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

you need to go to the vet and get her checked out get an allergy test ran, that way you will learn what she allergic to instead of just saying that she is having allergies. i mean if you dog is losing hair due to the fact that she is allergic then you really need to pinpoint exactly what it is she is allergic to. instead of continuing to feed her those things, and hopefull her body will be able to heal itself.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

add some fish oil, canola oil or salmon oil to your dogs food and see if that helps with her skin. is her skin dry in those places that she lost her hair? i hope it isnt something serious, for your sake


----------



## nala85 (May 27, 2011)

*dnt know if my dogs has allegies*

My female dog is getting rashes in her inner thigs and now all over the back I been giving her benadryl 2pills a day she is 80lbs and is not getting better they look like mosquito bites all on chest and neck. She is going to vet tomorrow but I'm worry


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can up the does of benadryl to 100 mg a day that is 4 pills. The dose for benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight so you can give more. You can go up to 3mg per pound but start with 100mg and yes go to the vet if you were going to already. This thread also might help.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------



## nala85 (May 27, 2011)

Her ears are also so red. First it was ears then just bumps on face they went away with benadryl lost the hair where bumps were but now is on neck and all her back they look like red rashes. I dnt want they vet to tell me she needs all kinds of test and I have to spend lots of money. I also have a boxer pit mix he was getting rashes took him to vet and had to spend 145 on just test for them to tell me is just allergies. I dnt know what is best. She has always been sensitive to grass but I have never seen this on her before


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

nala85 said:


> Her ears are also so red. First it was ears then just bumps on face they went away with benadryl lost the hair where bumps were but now is on neck and all her back they look like red rashes. I dnt want they vet to tell me she needs all kinds of test and I have to spend lots of money. I also have a boxer pit mix he was getting rashes took him to vet and had to spend 145 on just test for them to tell me is just allergies. I dnt know what is best. She has always been sensitive to grass but I have never seen this on her before


What are you feeding them? Get them on a quality GRAIN free diet and add some flax seed oil or fish oils to there diet. I know many of peoples dogs who have had issues with allergies but with a good diet and skin and coat supplements alot of them recover well. Not sure where you live but where I am in Mass. It is spring and the pollen is crazy this year!! Vets are out to MAKE money...bottom line. You need to do your own research and educate yourself on better more natural ways to care for your pets. Do you use any of the flea and tick oils on your dogs skin? Those are a BIG buyer beware!


----------



## nala85 (May 27, 2011)

yes i recently put on her flea and tick oil and it kind of made it worst. i have always feed her eukanuba and never had any problems. i recently moved to missouri a year ago. i use to live in texas and never had any problems. till now. i also give her fish oil pills one a day to keep her coat looking nice. i just dnt know whats going on now.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That thread I posted in my first reply tells you what to do to find out what type of allergy it is. Follow that it talks about seasonal, contact, and food allergies. I made that thread so we do not have to keep typing what to do.


----------

